# ?What year firestone 500 is this?



## rico (Oct 3, 2008)

First off "Hello" my name is Rico and I am new here, and I would like to thank you in advance!

I just helped my girfriend restore this old bike she bought at a yard sale awhile back.  Luckily it was in pretty good shape, with only minor rust on the chrome and a small amount on the frame where the paint had been scratched.  New tires and grips were the only things we actually had to buy.  I don't think we spent more than 50$'s!  I was hoping to find out what year it was manufactured.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  She has named it Lucille and smiles from ear to ear while riding it!

I can provide you with more info or pictures if that will be helpful.

Rico

Everytime that wheel turn round,
bound to cover just a little more ground!


----------



## 30thtbird (Nov 15, 2008)

I believe it to be a mid to late sixties Huffy made bike.What is the serial number?Kenny.


----------

